
Magento with enhanced media and image optimization - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/magento_with_enhanced_media_and_image_optimization
======
orlyb
New Magento plugin speeds up eCommerce stores and empowers them with cutting
edge image features. This post describes the plugin and gives an overview of
the features included and the setup involved.

